# Da Kine - BIKE BAG - Where to Purchase??



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

What's up Going to Whistler in Aug, I was thinking about getting one of those DaKine, Bike Bags for the Trip & also to be used Next year for some NORBA trips.

Now were can I find one???? I looked at the store locater on their web-site and walked in to all the stores in my town and no one has one, or is able to Special Order One. Also the Online store finder is useless just a bunch of Surf shops.

Anyone who has one or knows where to get one, a little help please!!!

Thanks, I know this thread sucks I asked in a different one and got no response.

Not really digging the Box Idea. People buy hard cases for their Surfboards/Golf Clubs. So I think my DH rig can get some love to.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

DA bag


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

#1ORBUST said:


> DA bag


i was just about to say "this thread is LAME without a picture"...but then you just posted a pic. that bike bag is sweet.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

how big is that???


I just get a large beach cruiser box and put in there


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

i too have the same question


----------



## kidinthecorner (Sep 16, 2005)

That bag looks pretty sweet. I was thinking of getting one for a while, but they are so big. You'll get dinged for an oversized bag charge everytime. That can run you anywhere for $40 - $160 depending on the airline. 2 cardboard boxes with foam rubber is the way to go IMO.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Ya I thought about the charges but what the hell I wanted to see if I could find one.

They say you can fit a DH & DJ in that bag, pretty crazy I think.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Ha found these looking and thought they were pretty funny. BUD GRIPS!!! CLASSIC!!:


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

#1ORBUST said:


> Ha found these looking and thought they were pretty funny. BUD GRIPS!!! CLASSIC!!:


haha, id take a hit from that bike any day


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Wow, I thought this would be an easy one but I just spent 10 minutes googling and only found dealers in the UK. Dakine America REPRESENT!


----------



## j6105 (Apr 10, 2004)

dude for 20 bucks u can buy a cardboard box that you can use probably 6 times without having to get a new one

the key is simply to take pedals, bars, and fork out of each bike and put them in there with WRAPPED and TAPED pieces of foam between each.

Cheap effective and oh so easy, so i couldnt help with that bag.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> how big is that???


That's what my prom date asked!

Oh wait...it's apparently 48 x 14 x 30 inches.

http://www.asilvertouch.com/features.php?feature_id=85


----------



## MonkeyBidnezz (Jan 31, 2005)

http://www.dakine.com/base.cfm

Their website has a dealer locator. Give some in your area a call.

Personally I prefer a hard case like the Trico. If you ship on an airline, a soft case wont protect it from being crushed. I bought the Performance case a few years back which is pretty decent, but it only fits lighter xc and all mountain bikes.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

www.mojowheels.com :thumbsup:


----------



## Summit (Mar 25, 2004)

I got one a bit over a year ago, then I sold it on eBay, just b/c it was so unwieldy and just fuggin ENORMOUSLY HUGE. Don't get me wrong, they're cool, but they are so big you've really gotta have a use for them. And I didn't feel like paying the oversize airline charges.


----------



## bomber (Jan 13, 2004)

I saw one in TrailHead Cycles the other day (www.trailheadcycles.com)...they are in Portland, OR (Hillsboro technically, suburb). If you can't find one anywhere else call them and see if they will ship it.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

I've traveled a bunch with cardborad bike boxes with no issues, that said I bought the performance hard case last year. My med uzzi slx with 6" firefly fit with no problem. Had a few extra parts in there too. Not sure if a DC fork would fit.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Err said:


> I've traveled a bunch with cardborad bike boxes with no issues, that said I bought the performance hard case last year. My med uzzi slx with 6" firefly fit with no problem. Had a few extra parts in there too. Not sure if a DC fork would fit.


DC's will fit if you remove them. To get my downhill bike in the Performance case I removed the fork, pedals, handle bars, seat/post, rear derailuer, wheels, rotors and let the air out of the tires. It takes some creative packaging but it all fit :thumbsup:


----------



## MonkeyBidnezz (Jan 31, 2005)

Khemical said:


> DC's will fit if you remove them. To get my downhill bike in the Performance case I removed the fork, pedals, handle bars, seat/post, rear derailuer, wheels, rotors and let the air out of the tires. It takes some creative packaging but it all fit :thumbsup:


Hmm I fit my Enduro in a couple years ago, but I would be surprised if my Demo will fit. Where did you put the fork once you removed? I'll have to check it out, but I have a feeling that the D9 is just too big for it...


----------



## ninoxoxo (Sep 27, 2006)

*Air Canada takes bikes for $50 each way*

Other airlines charge about $80 and some even have weight and size restrictions.

Also check out the thule bike case, it looks like a duplicate of the tricosports iron case.

They are a bit smaller in size but heavier in weight due to it being a crush proof hard shell.

Also it dosent look like the Dakine comes with any packing foam.


----------



## colburnracing (Jan 12, 2007)

*You can pick one up at Epic Cycles!*

There phone number is 310.455.1650


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

#1ORBUST said:


> *They say you can fit a DH & DJ in that bag, pretty crazy I think.*


Heck no you can't! I have packed many Dakine bags and it is impossible to fit two bikes in one.

you can fit a DJ bike in there with the fork on 
OR
you can fit a DH bike in there w/ the fork removed.

Even so it's a very, very tight fit for just one bike.

They are expensive, and if you ever need to ship them they need to be in a cardboard box for all the major freight companies to ship them (ups, fedex, dhl, etc.)

Airlines will take them as checked luggage, and they work great for that purpose.

All in all a nice old cardboard box is the way to go.


----------



## macming (Oct 31, 2004)

Are Da Kine bags foldable? I have a nomad being shipped to me inside a DaKine bag.

I don't think it will fit into the trunk of my Maxima (2004), but if I take the bike inside out, can I fold it in half, and stuff it into my trunk?

Thanks,

Ming


----------



## WhiteKnight (Nov 7, 2006)

chooofoojoo said:


> Heck no you can't! I have packed many Dakine bags and it is impossible to fit two bikes in one.
> 
> you can fit a DJ bike in there with the fork on
> OR
> ...


 I agree with all you just said, except for the shipping - I have sent my tow bare many a time, both via Fedex and UPS, all over the world without a problem - I love mine to death.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

macming said:


> Are Da Kine bags foldable? I have a nomad being shipped to me inside a DaKine bag.
> 
> I don't think it will fit into the trunk of my Maxima (2004), but if I take the bike inside out, can I fold it in half, and stuff it into my trunk?
> 
> ...


Even if it's not it will probably fit on your back seats. I've put my Thule 699 in the back of a dozen different rental cars and it's fitted in them all.


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

Screw all that noise! Here's a vid on how to put your whole bike in a duffle bag (minus the fork in your clothes bag) No bike fees!!!
http://www.vitalmtb.com/vplayer/352%2Emp4

GR's "How to Pack Your Bike for the Plane" - More Mountain Bike Videos


----------



## MBX5 (Apr 2, 2006)

I have the DK bag and in the last 3 years have used it on flights more than 30 times. Knock on wood no problems with airline damage yet. It has hardish sides so no you can't fold it up. Frontier charges $50 each way. On my DH bike and FR bike I take the fork off. Also use swim noodles and that blue sleeping pad foam to pad the bike. Yes it's a tight fit but if you do it right you can fit the bike, some tools, armor, shoes and some ridding cloths with little problem. I guess it's big but to fit any bike you would need a big box and the wheels help move it when at the airport which can be a big plus!


----------



## macming (Oct 31, 2004)

6thElement said:


> Even if it's not it will probably fit on your back seats. I've put my Thule 699 in the back of a dozen different rental cars and it's fitted in them all.


Good point  I'll just have to empty the bag out first. Stupid Maxima's got a center console through the back seat too.

Thanks,

Ming


----------

